# TC Encore Scoped Pistol holster help



## spraynbuckshot (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction to find a right handed belt holster for a 15 inch barrel with scope?  Technically it is not for a T/C Pistol.  I am having a heck of a hard time finding a holster for my CVA Optima pistol with scope.  I can't use a shoulder bandolier.  I purchased the famous Apex Predator Harness but I can't find 1 holster that will work for my pistol.  

Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pistol Packaging has or will make you a holster for any gun.  I have one of their custom holsters and over the shoulder belt combination for my scoped (Ultradot)  Contender 7x30.  The holster can be used with the shoulder belt or a regular belt.

They will ask for make, model, and detailed measurements of your gun and they can make the holster from that information.

Check them out at:

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/

Dave


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you.  I just spoke with a nice lady with the company and they are helping me out.


----------



## XP 284 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have handgun hunted for years and you might want to consider a bandolier holster for a 15" hand cannon.  Trust me.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Aug 23, 2013)

The pistol will be worn on my chest via apex predator harness.  I just need a right handed hip holster to mount on the harness.  The barrel would be dragging the ground if I was to wear it on my hip...


----------

